

Programming language that uses photographs as source code - esolangs
http://killscreendaily.com/articles/kaleidoscopic-coding-programming-language-light-pattern/

======
anigbrowl
_Light Pattern works with JPEGs only, as aperture and shutter are pulled from
the EXIF data._

Boo, that's cheating

